# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Ayuda para TFC

## Archanco

Muy buenas

Soy un alumno de la Universidad Pública de Navarra que está finalizando sus estudios y ha comenzado a hacer el TFC y acudo a este foro en busca de ayuda ya que necesito datos de caudales de ríos o pantanos cercanos a las siguientes ciudades que expongo a continuación:

A coruña
Cantabria
Almeria
Mallorca
Ceuta
Málaga
Huelva
Alicante
Córdoba
Múrcia
Madrid
Barcelona

Había pensado en tomar datos de caudales de embalses ya que también necesito datos meteorológicos, y tengo entendido como que la mayoría de ellos poseen también estaciones meteorológicas. Lo ideal sería que no estuviesen a gran altitud también o a niveles cercanos de altitud a los que se encuentra las ciudades correspondientes

Soy muy novato en este tema por lo que acudo a este foro que parece ser de gente entendida por las cosas que he leido asi que cualquier ayuda que me brinden sera muy bien recibida.

1 saludo y muchas gracias a todos!!!!!

----------


## sergi1907

Bienvenido al foro Archanco :Smile: 

Seguro que pronto encontrarás ayuda entre nuestros muchos expertos :Big Grin: 

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos. Hola Archanco.

Aqui te pongo la web de la C.H.S. donde entrando en el S.A.I.H. puedes acceder mediante el visor GIS a una amplia información en tiempo real sobre volúmenes, caudales y datos meteo del río Segura, sus afluentes, así como de ramblas.

Bienvenido al foro de embalses.net y no dudes en consultarnos.

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## ben-amar

Hola Archanco, bienvenido al foro.
Necesitas los datos de tiempo real o caudales historicos?

Este es el enlace del Saih de Guadalquivir
http://www.juntadeandalucia.es/agenc...ih/Inicio.aspx
Otro enlace de los rios de la cuenca mediterranea
http://hidrosur.agenciaandaluzadelag....php?mod=rio01
Si es otra cosa lo que buscas, nada, a mandar que para eso estamos.........para mandar :Big Grin: 
En seroi, di lo que necesitas

----------


## Luján

Bienvenido.

Como ya te han comentado algunos compañeros, la mejor forma de tener los datos que comentas es a través de los Sistemas de Adquisición de Información Hidráulica (SAIH) de las diferentes Confederaciones o Agencias.

Ciertas CH no tienen a la vista pública los datos que comentas, especialmente si son datos medios o acumulados anuales o plurianuales, así que lo mejor que puedes hacer es preguntar directamente a ellas.

----------


## perdiguera

He seguido las explicaciones de los mensajes anteriores y me añado a lo que dicen pero yo te pregunto una cosa más: ¿que concepto de cerca tienes? ¿10 Km. o 50 Km.?

Bienvenido al foro y disfruta.

----------


## Salut

Tururú!

¿La finalidad del TFC es algo relativo a inundaciones? Es que sabiendo la finalidad del trabajo siempre es más sencillo contestar con mayor exactitud a las preguntas  :Smile: 

Pero vamos, entrando estrictamente a lo preguntado allí tienes las Confederaciones Hidrográficas para obtener datos -en casi todas sus webs puedes sacar algo, aunque sea de la Oficina de Planificación Hidráulica-.

Salud!

----------

